# Paws!!!!!!!



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Tilly is now 8months and it's worse she's getting with her paws. 
She was groomed less than 2weeks ago and the groomer cut her nails. She also said that she couldnt go near her paws with the blow dryer and tilly wouldn't let her??? 
I have cut tillys nails 4 times in the 8months but the last 2 I have cut the quick cause she keeps moving and freaks our if u touch her paws. 
Even when I spray water on her paws, 

Anyone else have this prob? Any solutions? 



Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Play with her paws CONSTANTLY. any time she is asleep touch them, any time she lays down toucch them, if you are holding her up, touch her paws, giving her food, touch her paws, touch her paws and then give her a treat...just keep at it, it's like de-sensitizing her to touching her paws.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Amanda I'll def have to try that. It seems to be getting worse so need to put a stop to it now. 😝


Jeanie x


----------

